# electrical dilema



## steve neves (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a 1991 24ft prowler trlr.  My electrical outlets inside and out, will not work. I used a 1000watt generator plugged to trailers AC connection, for a hair dryer it worked for awhile, then the overload light on generator came on , then plugs haven't worked since, the reset button (GFI) will not?  Maybe my electrical converter is bad? If so, where is it?  thanks for the help   steve


----------

